

Show HN: Share your plans. If you've checked in, it's too late - jscw

Hi all,<p>We are working on a new service to help you share your plans and also find plans going on around you.  Any feedback or criticism is welcome.<p><i>Use Ploono to share what you&#x27;re going to do. Friends can&#x27;t join you if you&#x27;ve already checked in. Currently in Beta.</i>
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ploono.com
======
ColinWright
Clickable: [http://www.ploono.com](http://www.ploono.com)

I've been doing something like this for about 6 years. I've got about 100
people signed up and they get notified when I travel. About half the time I
get one or two replying and we sometimes get a meetup, but usually it's just a
good excuse to re-establish contact.

Exactly twice someone else has used it.

You need:

* Minimal friction

* Consistent contact - don't let them forget it

* Minimal friction

* Side benefits to get them to join

* Minimal friction

* Major drive to get critical mass

* Minimal friction

Did I mention that it needs to be _really_ easy to use?

It's a great idea, I personally have found it absolutely invaluable, bordering
on essential. Everyone I've spoken to says it's a great idea, and none of them
use it.

Did I mention it has to be easy to use?

~~~
jscw
We hear you, that's not how we intended to present this service. Clearly,
there is room for improvement and lots of things to overcome. Many thanks for
the feedback!

------
smt88
I was just thinking about a product just like this.

The thing is, I could never get my friends to use something like this. I tried
to get them to use Glympse, and that was a disaster.

If you can make it so that friends can interact with it purely through email
or text messages, I'd give it a try.

(See Doodle.com for how the email thing could work. Authentication can be
totally nonexistent in this situation.)

~~~
jscw
I think that you and us sharing the same problem of finding the right target
users to start with. Without those early adopters on facebook nor clear
demands, Facebook won't be the "Facebook" now and there won't be the 20% of
the users who generates 80% of the contents on Facebook. (Majority of the
users just log on and consume the content, liking status/comment max)

